# What About Coffee? and your experience



## BettyA (Dec 29, 2013)

I posted this in General Discussion, I hope that's ok if I post here, too.

I am wondering if coffee could be responsible for the horrible 'sick attacks with weakness, etc' in the mornings after a 'normal' bm ... I usually do coffee and the internet first thing in the AM.

It doesn't ALWAYS happen every morning, but been more frequent lately...

Have you had any problems with coffee in which you know for sure that coffee is the culprit.

I wish I were a tea drinker but I am NOT... 

I would really appreciate your responses...thank you to whoever answers.

BettyA


----------



## IndianRopeTrick (Jul 25, 2013)

I don't know about the link between BMs and coffee, other than it helps a few IBS-C people to "go". But, coffee/caffeine makes me acidic, jittery. It also messes up my

sleep. So, I just avoid forms like coffee, tea, coke, pepsi, "energy drinks" etc. I used to drink coke sometimes, but I stopped that a while ago. I only drink tea on rare occasions. These changes have made my life much better.


----------

